# Advice on commercial toilet install



## SoCalSwami (Aug 21, 2005)

Hello all,
My wife recently bought a new toilet for out kids bathroom.
http://www.americanstandard-us.com/ProductNew.asp?prodID=183
It is an American Standard Toddler commercial toilet, so there is no tank and a 1-1/2" inlet spud. The currently plumbing is with 1/2" pipe to a standard toilet connection.

So, my question is whether I can I simply cut and solder in a 1-1/2" outlet for the new toilet to the existing 1/2" pipe? Will there be enough water flow throught the 1/2" pipe to meet the demands of the toilet? Or should I plumb a new line from the main 1" pipe and run it down to the toilet?

Any advice is welcome,
Mike
Carlsbad, CA


----------



## plumguy (Jun 23, 2005)

No, 1/2" is not going to work! You will have to run a 1" designated line from you're main to the toilet. Also, that toilet comes with 1 1/2" spud but I believe you will have to also purchase a flushometer. When installing that 1" line it would be a good idea to leave a 1" copper x 1/2" female tee within close proximity of the toilet and plug it with 1/2" brass plug. Reason being it is likely after the install that if the toilet does not function properly then use that 1/2" female branch for the install of an expansion tank.


----------



## SoCalSwami (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks plumguy.

I was preparing myself mentally for the chance that I would have to install a designated line. 

I apologize for not understanding, but what is an expansion tank?


----------



## plumguy (Jun 23, 2005)

Before you start this install make sure that you're water service coming into the house is at least 1" ID (inside diameter) or the that flushometer will not work! They work on pressure and volume. 

I guess depending on where you are from some call the tank,accumulator,pressure,expansion,etc. This tank is installed to keep the presssure and volume necessary for the flush valve. They also make low pressure kits for some flushometers. 

My advice would be not to install this type toilet in you're house. You can get tank type low toilets for kids! 

But, if you decide to install it make sure you go over everything with you're local supply house!!


----------



## Knucklez (Oct 21, 2007)

actually, i have tried this.

and guess what - it doesn't work :jester:


----------



## Double A (Sep 10, 2006)

American Standard makes one that uses a tank for residential installation. I think this will be your cheaper option, especially if you can return the bowl you currently have.

I'm not sure its available in a standard 12" rough-in. The site lists it as a 10" rough-in, which means it will be 2" more out from the wall than the one you're replacing (if you have a 12" rough-in flange)

Baby Devoro 10"H Round Front Toilet


----------



## Knucklez (Oct 21, 2007)

ohhh.. this might be perfect for me. thx for the tip


----------



## 24hourapartments (Feb 19, 2008)

*Commercial Toilet*

1. Why do people use toillets without a tank in resteraunts?

2. What do they cost?

3. I have a 3/4" main coming into the house. Could I step up to a 1" and then use. I have about 65psi of water pressure.

4. What's the best way to meausure gallons per minute at my house?

--Scott

http://www.24hourapartments.comhttp://www.turf-touch.com
built2please


----------



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

24hourapartments,
You really need to start your own New post. Your questions are getting lost when you add them into another post. On the main Plumbing page, click on the box on the left hand side of the page that says NEW TOPIC, then put in your title and ask your questions. This will get answers to your specific questions.


----------



## SoCalSwami (Aug 21, 2005)

*Update on kids toilet install*

Over 2 years later, the toilet is working great. :thumbsup:

Once installed, we spent a week using it without the expansion tank and it worked, but if other outlets were turned-on the toilet wouldn't have enough water flow to allow the valve to close, so it would keep slowly flushing until the other faucets closed.

Using Plumguys recommendation, I installed a expansion tank. The tank was a cinch to install, just bought a Home Depot for $40 or something and added pipe threat in attic at the top of the line dropped down for the toilet. Since than worked lika a champ. Perfect for little 3 year olds. The tank is a must have for proper flow.

I was climbing in the attic last night and casually looked over the install and noticed some flakey rust deposits growing between the tank and copper female thread. Not sure is I didn't seal properly or it's just galvanic corrosion. But is doesn't leak a drop. I plan to remove tank, clean both threads and re-install this weekend, hope the clears up the problem.

Definately a DIY job, just use 1" pipe and an expansion tank.

Why the tankless toilet, because this toilet cost me $25 on ebay. With the tank and copper, I might be vested $100.

SoCalSwami


----------

